
Starting Clojure (mk. 2) - llambda
http://cemerick.com/2012/05/02/starting-clojure/
======
SatvikBeri
Thank you! I've been playing around with Clojure, because it's just so much
_fun_ , but setting up a development environment has been a nightmare (not in
the least part, because, well, I've never seriously programmed in non-
data/stats languages). I've been using ClojureBox, but that obviously has
limitations.

Keep up the great work!

~~~
base698
What's wrong with VIM and a good alias?

~~~
cgag
I found trying to get vim and clojure working together to be pretty painful.
Right now I just use emacs w/ swank clojure, but with evil mode and a config
that pretty accurately emulates my vim set up.

------
raju
Thank you cemerick! I was hoping to catch your first screencast with O'Reilly,
but only managed to catch the last 20 minutes - So this makes me especially
happy.

On a side note, your book is fantastic - I have pretty much all the Clojure
books out there, but I really like the job you and your co-authors have done.

Thanks for all the work, and keep it up.

~~~
cemerick
Thank you for the kind words. I'm glad to have been able to take a second
swing at the content. I hope you find it helpful.

------
beggi
Thanks so much for this! I tuned in to the webcast at O'Reilly but their Flex
app was failing me, I couldn't ask questions in the group chat, couldn't see
the screencast at O'Reilly although I did manage to see it at Livestream but I
couldn't read anything because of small text. So yeah, I tuned out pretty
soon, but this is fantastic.

------
rmanocha
Thanks cemerick. I'm still watching this screencast, so not sure if you get
into this here, but if not, I have a request :)

I've been trying to understand how to do concurrency in Clojure - but haven't
found any good guides - any chance you'd do a screencast on this topic as
well?

~~~
spacemanaki
This is old, but great: <http://blip.tv/clojure/clojure-concurrency-819147>

~~~
rmanocha
Nice, watching it now. Thanks for the link!!

------
tutysara
I couldn't join the live session due to a flaky 3G connection. Thanks for
coming up with this and posting this even before the recording was available
from Oreilly. I am going through your book and liking it so far, this is a
wonderful opportunity to see you in action.

------
calebmpeterson
Thank you for pointing out to an avid CCW user that the Leinginen Support
plugin had been released (not sure how I missed that by two weeks).

------
pjmlp
Great tutorial!

Many thanks for your effort.

------
exim
I really don't get this hype about lisp-like languages.

I think Scheme is the only language who is more or less acceptable for such a
role. Others (including Common Lisp) are just too complex for writing in them
ASTs (yes, S-expression is AST...).

~~~
exim
Wow, downvotes were faster than bullet.

Care to elaborate?

~~~
Jach
The likely cause here is a double-whammy of complaining about downvotes in a
child comment, and a form of "what is posited without evidence can be rejected
without evidence" that maps to downvoting comments without elaboration. What
exactly makes you think the way you think regarding Common Lisp vs. Scheme vs.
Clojure? What's a crowning example of Scheme's superiority over at
<http://hyperpolyglot.org/lisp> ? Have you even read about what makes Clojure
different from CL or Scheme so that you have an informed opinion? Not a bad
place to start would be the official website, or perhaps the long article
here: <http://java.ociweb.com/mark/clojure/article.html>

~~~
exim
Yes, I know what differentiates Clojure from CL (or Scheme). What I'm saying
is that it is possible to have most part of these goodies in non S-expr
language. Except maybe homoiconicity and advanced macros (Although being
S-expr is not required for homoiconicity (e.g. Prolog)).

